# Scissor lift/ dump trucks



## lgb1roof (Jan 17, 2011)

For Sale- 1979 International, new gas engine four years ago, ps, new windshield, wiper motor, starter, alternator, brakes and booster, exhaust, two speed sending unit and many other new parts. $7,500.00 firm


----------

